# mail laposte.net et free



## mactomaurfab (12 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau, client IMAC depuis hier et j'essaie en vain de me servir de mail. J'ai réussi à configurer ma boite MAIL avec une adresse wanadoo et par contre impossible de recevoir un courriel sur l'adresse laposte.net. J'arrive à en envoyer mais pas à recevoir. 
De plus lorsque je fais un diagnostic de connexion mail tout est OK... le POP et le SMTP arrivent à se connecter.


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ntx (12 Mars 2009)

Pas de message d'erreur ? Quels sont les paramètres saisis en particulier le numéro du port ?


----------



## mactomaurfab (12 Mars 2009)

INFORMATION DU COMPTE

Type de compte : POP
adresse électronique: abc@laposte .net
nom complet: XY

serveur de réception: pop.laposte.net
Nom d'utilisateur : abc
Mot de passe: ......


Serveur d'envoi (SMTP): smtp
 n'utiliser que ce serveur (décoché)


AVANCÉ

Port : 110  utiliser SSL décoché
Authentification: Mot de passe


message d'erreur:

Mail Delivery Subsystem à moi
afficher les détails 23:05 (Il y a 10 minutes)

Répondre

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

    @laposte.net

Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 552 552 <@laposte.net>: Recipient address rejected: 5.2.2 Over quota (state 14)



En espérant avoir été clair...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2009)

et pourtant la cause est donnée


> Over quota (state 14)


verifier taille de messages stockée et dépassement des quotas de traffic 
(et oui y en a)

et autre chose d'intrigant


> Google tried to deliver your message


typique des avis d'échec...*gmail*
( mentionné nulle part dans le fil)

rapport avec free?


----------



## Wren (13 Mars 2009)

tu as mis quoi comme smtp ?


----------



## mactomaurfab (13 Mars 2009)

le message que j'ai envoyé venait de mon adresse gmail, je viens de refaire un essai depuis mon compte wanadoo la réponse est identique. 

A noter que mon compte smtp est : smtp.free.fr j'ai essayé également depuis smtp.laposte.net la réponse est la même...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2009)

et la mienne aussi 
bis repetitae


> et pourtant la cause est donnée
> 
> 
> > Over quota (state 14)
> ...


----------



## mactomaurfab (14 Mars 2009)

C'était tout simple il suffisait d'aller sur l'adresse en ligne et "faire du ménage" dans les messages.

MAIL n'avait rien à voir...


Merci à tous


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2009)

et c'est ce que le message te disait dès le début....


----------

